# Lavadora Samsung WF7702NAW no toma suavizante



## vivira (Ago 29, 2014)

Hola, pues como dice el nombre del tema la lavadora Samsung WF7702NAW funciona perfectamente pero no coge suavizante, he observado que el cajón esta roto, he cambiado la conexión de las electro válvulas del agua y nada no coje el suavizante, me podéis ayudar?


----------



## Fernando123 (Ago 29, 2014)

cambia la electroválvula y/o compruebe que la misma funcione alimentandola externamente.


----------



## vivira (Ago 30, 2014)

Te refieres a la electro válvula doble que lleva en la entrada de agua?


----------



## Fernando123 (Ago 30, 2014)

vivira dijo:


> Te refieres a la electro válvula doble que lleva en la entrada de agua?


si esa misma.

saludos.


----------



## vivira (Ago 30, 2014)

Fernando123 dijo:


> si esa misma.
> 
> saludos.



Muchas gracias, pensaba que por hay irían los tiros pero no estaba seguro,voy a comprarla y te comento.
Un saludo.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 30, 2014)

Antes de comprar nada tendrías de mirar si funciona, que no sea que no le entra corriente


----------



## vivira (Ago 30, 2014)

Si corriente si llega, el problema es que no llena el cajetind del suavizante, llena los cajetines exteriores pero no el del suavizante.
He cambiado los tubos de entrada de agua de las electrovalvulas para ver si me llena el cajetin del suavizante y tampoco lo llena, he pensado que este roto el cajon.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2014)

Cada sector del cajoncito tiene una electroválvula aparte ?

Quitaste el cajoncito a ver si cae agua ?


----------



## vivira (Ago 30, 2014)

Lleva 2 electrovalvulas juntas en la entrada de agua , el cajon tiene 3 entradas de agua, una de ellas sellada, nos quedan 2 una en teoria es del detergente y otra para el suavizante (eso entiendo yo), cada electrovalvula tiene una salida que va a una de las entradas del cajon, he intercambiado los manquitos de salida de las electrovalvulas y he quitado el cajon donde se pone el detergente y el suavizante para ver por donde toma agua, pero no sale por el compartimento central (el del suavizante)


----------



## Bleny (Ago 30, 2014)

Prueba a encender las 2 electrovalvulas a la vez por que creo que una es para lavado otra para el pre lavado y las 2 a la vez para suavizante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2014)

Si tiene 2 electroválvulas y 3 compartimientos  entonces las electroválvulas seguramente sean de agua caliente y agua fria , y que tenga un mecanismo que mueve el pico de salida de agua hacia cada compartimiento.


----------



## vivira (Ago 31, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tiene 2 electroválvulas y 3 compartimientos  entonces las electroválvulas seguramente sean de agua caliente y agua fria , y que tenga un mecanismo que mueve el pico de salida de agua hacia cada compartimiento.



No las electrovalvulas van a la entrada de agua fría, y de hay al cajón.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 31, 2014)

Probaste conectar las 2 eltrovalvulas a la vez, al menos en la lavador de casa cuando enciende las 2 elctrovalvulas se lleva el suavizante


----------



## vivira (Ago 31, 2014)

Voy esta tarde, es de mi suegra, luego comento. Gracias


----------



## vivira (Ago 31, 2014)

Bueno probado, he conectado ambas electrovalvulas directamente a la corriente, y hace lo mismo no sale agua por el cajetín del centro, debe de ser el juego de electrovalvulas como comento el compañero Fernando123 o en su defecto el cajón.

Cuando tenga las piezas os diré exactamente que era (voy a pedir el cajón que pierde agua y aprovecho y pido la electrovalvula doble) 

P.D. No he medido la resistencia de las bobinas porque no hay corto


----------



## Bleny (Ago 31, 2014)

Si cuando conectas las electrovalvulas de una en una sale agua aunque no vaya para cajetin del suavizante es que funcionan, pueden ser 4 fallos que el cajón este roto, o el compartimiento del cajón , si no son esos algún fallo eléctrico o electrónico, si las electrovalvulas sacan agua es que funcionan.


----------



## vivira (Sep 1, 2014)

Bleny dijo:


> Si cuando conectas las electrovalvulas de una en una sale agua aunque no vaya para cajetin del suavizante es que funcionan, pueden ser 4 fallos que el cajón este roto, o el compartimiento del cajón , si no son esos algún fallo eléctrico o electrónico, si las electrovalvulas sacan agua es que funcionan.




Yo creo que es el compartimento del cajón, si las electrovalvulas abren lo único que hacen es dejar pasar el agua al compartimento del cajón, es este el que por alguna razón algún conducto no abre y como no lleva nada eléctrico creo qe es blanco y en botella


----------



## Bleny (Sep 1, 2014)

Al final  no as dicho si las probaste conectado enserie, pude que este embozado de cal el compartimiento del cajón, desmonta y limpia lo con vinagre o con limpia cal


----------



## vivira (Sep 1, 2014)

Bleny dijo:


> Al final  no as dicho si las probaste conectado enserie, pude que este embozado de cal el compartimiento del cajón, desmonta y limpia lo con vinagre o con limpia cal




Si activé las 2 a las vez, resulta que el cajón le pierde agua, y un"técnico "fue en su día y se lo cogió con bridas, le dijo ala ya no te pierde más agua ( cosa que no sucedió porque seguía perdiendo) al poner ambas electrovalvulas en marcha a la vez el agua sale por el cajón del detergente y el 3 compartimento pero no por el del suavizante, yo creo que esta roto el cajón.


----------



## vivira (Sep 10, 2014)

Muchas gracias a todos era el cajon, pero ya aprobeche y le puse las 2 electrovalvulas .


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER (Abr 18, 2019)

Hola revivio el tema porque tengo un problema similar... vivira, el distribuidor  de  agua cambiaste?


----------

